# Grubhub the Best in the West.



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

man i have been doing uber eats for a longtime i tried grubhub recently, i love it. u can see who tips you when u accept an offer and how much u gonna make.. dope
now all those mofos that dont tip they will starve lol 
am doing it on my motorcycle too


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I can see that. Doesnt rain much there and they have lane sharing so you can ride by all the traffic.

I dont know how you arent still waiting for orders though. That was the dealbreaker for me. I did it for a couple weeks and the waiting turned 20 an hour into 10.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Non-tippers won't starve. There are plenty of premier drivers that will pick those up. Welcome to partner level!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Non-tippers won't starve. There are plenty of premier drivers that will pick those up. Welcome to partner level!


or those who want the guarantee


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

LAboy said:


> dope
> now all those mofos that dont tip they will starve lol


Not if super ants do something about it.

"$5 delivery on the way! No tipping necessary".


----------

